# Transducer mounting on Hog Island Skiff



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

HDPE is a tricky one, the whole family of LSE (low surface energy) plastics were engineered to be slippery and resist bonding. I would look into 3M VHB (very high bond) tapes for LSE plastics or their Scotch-Weld structural plastic adhesives something like DP8010, both say they work with HDPE to HDPE bonding. That way you could bond a sternsaver to the transom. It's a good bet the 3M solution will work, the unknown is what 11 herbs and spices went in to the Hog Island proprietary HDPE blend. I have used the VHB tapes before and their adhesives grip is pretty amazing. Might be worth reaching out to 3M for application support/recommendations.

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/bonding-and-assembly-us/applications/material-bonding/lse-plastics/


----------



## L-Dub (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will give 3M a shout. Stern Pad uses VHB and say they do not recommend for my application but they also suggested looking into DP8010 today.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is two pages of the same topic and you'll find the answer. Nothing special about a HI, they are all the same.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/thru-transom-bolt-holes-best-way-mount-transducer-bracket.78990/


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

L-Dub said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I will give 3M a shout. Stern Pad uses VHB and say they do not recommend for my application but they also suggested looking into DP8010 today.


I just had them affix mine to the bottom with some screws and marine sealant, works like a charm...


----------

